# Ideas on bow rail modification



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Attached is a picture of a bow rail that is like the one on my boat. You can see the two flat areas to port and starboard of the navigation light receptacle that would be good places to mount a trolling motor.

The problem is that the rail is in the way, even for the Minn Kota Riptide with their ingenious deployment mechanism.

Another problem is I don't want to give up the bow rail because when I solo launch, I climb up onto the trailer, up onto the winch stanchion, then onto the bow. I need the railing to keep me from busting my butt should I lose my footing.

It would be nice if I could cut the bow rail in the exact center and also near the port vertical rail stanchion, add a hinge in the middle and a latch of some sort on the left.

I searched the internet all last night and this morning looking at stainless steel railing hardware, but couldn't find anything that would work. I'm envisioning something like a barrel hinge that slips inside the railing tubes and is held in place with set screws or something. Then on the latch side, something similar except with a linchpin.

Anyone know the products I'm describing? Is this going to be a custom fabrication thing?

Thanks,
Nate


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Why not just remove the rail and replace with some sort of white cap to cover the holes.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

They make something sort of what you are talking about. Jefferson Yacht uses something like that for their port and starboard side access for the accommodation ladder/ramp. One side is hinged and the other is a screw on/off connection.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

I had the same situation on a boat years ago. We cut the rail off on each side just in front of the most forward support posts. This enabled me to mount my trolling motor with no problems. We then installed fittings into the open holes in the tubes where we cut them and I attached a removable stainless steel chain which basically went where the cut out rail section used to be -- only did that because it looked cool !


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Chapman5011 said:


> Why not just remove the rail and replace with some sort of white cap to cover the holes.


"Another problem is I don't want to give up the bow rail because when I solo launch, I climb up onto the trailer, up onto the winch stanchion, then onto the bow. I need the railing to keep me from busting my butt should I lose my footing."


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Kim said:


> They make something sort of what you are talking about. Jefferson Yacht uses something like that for their port and starboard side access for the accommodation ladder/ramp. One side is hinged and the other is a screw on/off connection.


Thanks. I now vaguely remember this type of gate from back in my sailing days. This might work.


----------

